# Piping for SR20DET??



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

I droping in the SR20DET. At 7psi I'm running around 207 and I was told, but dont know if its true, that I can run up to 18psi. I've really never got an answer on what size piping to go with. So whats the best, 2 1/2 in. or 3 in.???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

exhaust or intercooler?

and no you can't run 18psi on that stock turbo.

RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH!!!!


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

OPsss. It's exhaust piping. I did research research research, and no body can give a straight answer. Thats why I'm asking again.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

normal boost and not-too-crazy power 2.5" mandrel bent is fine.

If you're going to go for a t3/t4 setup and mad boost and power.....you'll need 3"


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

The stock turbo on the DET maxes out at about 13-15 psi. I personally wouldn't push it any higher than 10 or 11.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

just go 3 inch. i have 2 3/8 inch piping on a stock det setup pushing 10 psi and i'm losing a lot of power because the exhaust isn't able to flow out. 13-15 psi is safe. and yeah...i wouldnt push more than 12 psi personally.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

So what would the HP gain be, between the HKS 60mm piping and a 3" custom exhaust? I'm about to order the HKS system, but I'm also going to be using it for a while after I'm turboed. What's the loss? 10hp...20!?!?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *So what would the HP gain be, between the HKS 60mm piping and a 3" custom exhaust? I'm about to order the HKS system, but I'm also going to be using it for a while after I'm turboed. What's the loss? 10hp...20!?!? *


it depends how much boost you're going to run. at 7psi (stock) there shouldn't be that much loss. maybe 5 hp or so. at 10 psi you'll probably very significant losses...up to 20 hp. with my 50mm piping at 10psi i'm seeing around 30 hp loss. my car dyno'd at 191hp at 10psi. that's crap! it should be more like 220!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

backpressure, backpressure, backpressure!!!!

People, I can't emphasize this enough. Turbos hate backpressure


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *backpressure, backpressure, backpressure!!!!
> 
> People, I can't emphasize this enough. Turbos hate backpressure *


exactly


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

so if turbo's hate backpressure, then go with 3"??? Is that what you are saying??


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

exactly. Even for a small turbo, 3" is an ideal setup.


----------

